# hello. newbie here



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hi all. found this site from my fertilty clinic so thought i'd join. 
wondered if you could give me some advice so i will tell you a little about myself.
i'm 31 and my dh is 33.  i have endo and have had a few op's to remove endo and chocolate cysts and dermoid cysts. my dh has poor motility even though his count is above average.
we are still waiting to get started with ivf and wondered if you can give me any advice our situation.  
would be nice to hear some success stories.
also are there any newbie's like myself that are nervous/excited/impatient/scared


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Nicola and welcome to FF

You've found a lovely place to be, there are some lovely ladies on here offering lots of warmth, support and friendship.

Sorry to read you're suffering from endo, can't offer you any words of wisdom on that I'm afraid but if you do what I did when I first started (ie had a good old nosey then I'm sure you'll find out lots of stuff that will be able to help). Plus I'm sure they'll be some other lovely ladies on here soon plus one of the mods will be on who will point you in the right direction.  The chat room is also a good place to go, meet some lovely people in there. 

We've just got ourselves on the waiting list for IVF so still only at the beginning of the journey.  It is all a bit nerve wracking to start with but it will be sooo worth it in the long run.

Hope all goes well with your tx, take care hun  

xx


----------



## sweetums (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Nicola

I'm just new too.  Also just starting out in treatment.  Me 30, DH 33.  DH fine all round, me waiting for laparoscopy appointmentment to confirm what's gong on there, and then hopefuly starting treatment following that.

Can't wait to get started, as have been undergoing various blood tests and all the rest for about 9 months now.  Things seem to go so slowly as every test requires you to be on day xxx of cycle, and I always just miss it!!!  

There's so much useful info on here, and everyone is so helpful and supportive.  Its really good when you're feeling down   and need to know you're not alone  , or feeling positive and want to share in other peoples optimism!!   

Wish you loads of luck

xxx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi Nicola and welcome to FF

Sorry to hear that you have had trouble with Endo, I know how horrible it is. A mod will be along soon to help you find your way around but here is the link to the Endo board to get you started:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=9.0

I'm sure you will meet lots of others who are just starting their IVF journey. Wishing you lots of luck and success.

Foxy x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hi to you all and thanks for the replies. 
foxy, do you mind if i ask you about your endo? how many op's have you had. i just worry that when i do get started on my ivf journey that if they find endo again it will stop me starting.  
can the drugs they put you on make it more aggressive. i have been on prostap before i was refered but the 3 month course didn't work and we just got refered to fertility clinic. 
thanks
nicola x x


----------



## nic79 (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi Nicola - I'm Nicola too!
Just reg on this site few days ago and still getting to grips with it.  
Think this is a great way to meet and talk with people that are kinda going through the same thoughts and emotions as you are!

Sorry I can't personally give you a success story yet...but here's hoping!  I'm 28 and DH is 33 and been TTC for 2 years now.  Not onto IVF yet only just started the OI route as yet.  Not had too many tests which is a little frustrating as it feels like I'm not too sure of what's going on in my own body and as yet have no real reason for 'sub-fertility'.

Hope everything goes really well with your treatment.  I've known a couple of women who were given no hope of a natural conception then just as they began treatment got preg...with twins!!!  So keeping all fingers crossed your story will turn out just the same.

Nice to talk with you    
Nic x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hi nic. i hear loads of stories once you get talking tio people. i'm a hairdresser so talk to alot of peeps. 
good luck to you.


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Nicola

Wishing you a warm welcome to FF hon! You have come to a great place for mutual support, friendship, advice and laughter . There are lots of success stories on here and I find them very inspiring, sure you will do the same hon.

In addition to the link for the endo board that Foxy left you (ty Foxy ), I will leave you some other links and pointers that will help you navigate the board when starting out .

What Every New Member Needs to Know ~
CLICK HERE

A rough guide to IVF
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/106/3/

A great area to get the lowdown on local clinics and meet others in your area
Locations
CLICK HERE

IVF General [url=http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0]CLICK HERE

Male factors -CLICK HERE

That should keep you busy for a while, however don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area

G&B - Community Fun board - great newbie chat every Wednesday 8pm

CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!

Take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Wishing you the best of luck, have everything crossed for you           

Louj x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Nicola, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I saw you briefly in chat last night. I hope you found it helpful and supportive and, maybe see you back there tomorrow night for newbie night? 

I have endo and have had one op for it which quite some time ago. Thanfully, since then it hasn't affected me badly so i guess I am very lucky in that respect. I too was also worried that IVF drugs would make the endo so much worse but it didn't seem to for me, personally. I have heard that sometimes long term cycle suppression tretaments they use for endo (i.e. zoladex) can actually help when it comes to IVF and, certainly, if you are on this they it does mean your pretty much ready to start as and when they call on you. I know of at least one mummy on here who has very severe endo who did that.  I will drop her a PM and ask her if she can advise further but I would also strongly recommend you pop over to the Endo boards via the link Foxy left and make some friends there as you will find a lot of ladies with plenty of knowledge.

Also, I don't know if you have seen a book by a lady called Dian Mills called _Endometriosis: Healing Through Nutrition_? If not it is worth getting yourself a copy as I ofund it quite informative. Oddly enough, some of the advice in it I hav elater found mirrored in publications about PCOS and infertilty which does make me think.

Wishing you lots of luck and I hope you don't have to wait too long. 

C~x


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi Nicola

To answer your question I have had a number of ops due to endo, mainly to remove ovarian cysts (I get really big ones), and to laser off adhesions.  I have also had to have an op on my bladder and had a fallopian tube removed.

But I have been unlucky and if you have a look on the Endo board you will say that it affects different women in different ways and to varying degrees.  And there are plenty who have managed to get pregnant.  As Caz rightly says, a course of Zoladex etc can actually increase your chances of conceiving as soon as you come off it (my con has tried this with me in the past).  

I have had several cycles of IVF and none of them have actually made my endo any worse so try not to worry about the drugs.  Stay positive and focused, I really hope everything works out well for you.

Foxy x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Nicola

Welcome to Fertility Friends

We met briefly in chat last night

Sorry to hear about your endo and cysts

I am the lady who Caz refers to in her message.

I had the zoladex prior to having IVF/ICSI treatment last year and got very lucky on the first time, there is some research being done and its shown that being on drugs such as these with endo can actually improve the chances of it working

Which clinic are you under, i think we are not too far away distance wise 

My Endo was severe i had had 6 ops and been advised to have a hysterectomy 

Do pop over to the endo threads the girls are all very friendly and  you will certianly find the girls friendly and supportive and a few more success stories thru the board as well

If theres anything i can help with feel free to ask 

Em


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hi caz, foxy, Em and louj, thanks for the replies,  
em,
i'm at care sheffield once we get started. I had prostap after my last op to try and get rid of some of the endo the couldn't remove (was supposed to have zoladex but it goes into your belly and it would of hurt). That was when we got put on the waiting list and told to keep trying because like you said it can sometimes help. 
caz, 
i have read different books about diet and endo but not that one so will have a look for it next time i go to town, thanks.


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi Nic

I'm new to the board too.  Same age as you - DP had SA tests and I've had my scans and blood tests - just waiting 2nd IVF consultation late Aug.

Looking forward to speaking to fellow newbies so would love to keep in touch!

LuuLuu


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hi luu luu, where you having your treatment? wat was your 1st consultation like and wat did they do?
Is there a reason why you are having treatment or are you both ok?

nicola x x


----------



## angeldee (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Nicola 
Just wanted to say hello to a fellow Doncaster lady   and   to you I'm in a different place with my IF currently on clomid then if that doesn't work it will be the ole IVF route I  that you will be sucessful in your treatment  and a   will be on its way in the near future  
babydust to you sweetie.

DeeXXXX


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi Nic - sorry not got back to you til now.  

I'm going to have treatment at Chester.  Due to borderline male factor - my DP has 90% abnormal morphology.  So far they say there are no issues with me but we will see!  

My first cons - had already had the day 21 blood test - all clear so they just took some vaginal swabs and then did a vaginal ultrasound - that's fine - just uncomfortable in the same way a smear is.  Then got a call from my GP to say I had a mild infection which could have brought on pre term labour so had that treated!!  Since a friend has lost a baby through a similar infection - I was very glad of getting that sorted.  Also had to have another blood test on day 2 3 or 4 of my cycle for FSH/ LH levels.  They also ask you lots of q's about how long you've been together, occupation, how long you've been ttc, how often you have intercourse etc etc - you can't be shy!!  But they were so lovely and helpful and informative.  

They'll tell me at my next cons whether I need a HSG or lap and dye to check my tubes etc but hopefully not and we can get on with treatment.

Anything you want to know - ask away - I'm still an amateur though!

LuuLuu


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hi everyone.

thanks luuluu, hope you get started soon. can't think of any other questions right now but i'll yell if i do.
take care
nicola x x x


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Nic

Fingers crossed - appt 2 weeks today so want to start getting things moving - can't bear the waiting - feel like my life is on hold!

What's happening with you?

LuuLuu


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hiya luuluu, 
congratulations on finally getting that 1st appointment. Bet your so excited.
My 1st appointment was supposed to be anytime now but when i rang to check on monday i got told it would be october now. The lady i spoke to then told me to ring next monday to speak to the lady who deals with nhs patients to check as i was upset about being told i would have to wait again.
You will have to let me know how you get on and wat you had done at your appointment.
  
nicola x x x


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Nic - you really want to badger - we got our next consultation two weeks earlier than the original appointment.  When the appointments lady saw my face, she went to see what she could do and managed to squeeze us in for an early morning appointment a few weeks earlier - still had to wait 7 weeks (which has dragged) but at least it wasn't nine!  Keep having panics that our nurse will be unwell on the day and we'll have to wait again or something!!  

Know what you mean about this stage - it was April that we first went to our GP so it does seem a long time (though in reality I know we're lucky as some have to wait much longer!)  DP is convinced we'll get a natural   before we go to our next consultation.     ing he is right!!  Let me know how you get on with booking the appointment.

Luuluu


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks luuluu, i'll let ya know how i get on monday. we were refered in march so hopefully won't be long. We keep hoping for a bfp to before we have to start but the consultant at dri said there is little chance of it happening. Still you can try and it is fun trying    
speak soon 
nicola x x x


----------



## Lindsayhelen (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Nicola
I'm a newbie too. Have had one unsuccessful round of IUI but now awaiting cyst removal next month. My DH also has poor motility in his SA. Have to admit I swing between lots of different emotions but reading all the posts on the site and seeing the support that's there is really making me feel so much more positive. I think being able to share your thoughts and feelings with people who are going through the same thing really helps. I wish I'd found it months ago! Good luck with your appointment. It does seem to take forever to get appts and get started but it will happen.  
Lindsay x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hi lindsey,
Wat type of cysts you got sweetie. I,ve had terratoma's (with teeth,muscle and hair) and the ones filled with blood. Where are you having your surgery done at. 

nicola x x x


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi Nic

Yes it's fun trying!!  It got stressful at one time but you have to make the    lots of fun!!  Think it's a necessity when it's such a tough journey and brings you closer together.    

Lindsay - welcome!!  Yes I swing between loads of emotions between despair when AF turns up, and then hope when it's a new month to try.  Went to see my friend at the w/end who is 7 months pg with a lovely big bump!  Had to stop myself staring - I was so jealous.  Good thing about FF is you can share this with people who understand.  Whether it's the green eyed monster, the     days or the days where we just fancy a    !!

Spk soon

LuuLuu


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hi luuluu, how are you today. Wat have ya been upto.
I've had a crappy day as have got pains in my hip which have not had before and am worrying that i might have another cyst.  
Have you been told yet wat type of fertility treatment you'll be having?

nicola x x x


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi Nic

Not been told officially - they just said a 'modified form of ivf' so I'm assuming ICSI.  Will find out 21st Aug hopefully.

Sorry you're in discomfort!  Are you going to the docs?  

LuuLuu


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm gonna see how i am over the weekend. Think i'm just gonna put up with it till we get refered to care cause there isn't much they can do really. You just feel like your always at the docs and the receptionists know my name which is pretty sad.


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

I know!!  I hadn't been the docs in years til 08 and I've been to 8 appts this year!!  Feel so embarrassed when I see my GP but he is very understanding!!

Hope you feel better over the weekend.  

Enjoy it!!   

LuuLuu


----------

